# Needed



## Sunseri Farms (Jul 20, 2005)

I have a therapy clinic for abused/ neg. children, Elderly service, Day care, hospital, etc..

The demand for our services is so great. I don't have enough animals to go to all the places needed.

If any one has or knows of a dwarf or very small mini, donkey please let me know.

It can be of rescue or buying.

Joyce Sunseri

Sunseri Farms


----------



## virginia (Jul 21, 2005)

Where are you located /


----------



## Miniv (Jul 21, 2005)

Yes, please let us know where you are.

MA


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Jul 21, 2005)

I will have a donkey ready to go in a couple of weeks, but would need to know where you are located and where he would be living and what type of shelter and facilities he would be living in. I also do therapy work with elderly patients, terminally ill children and special needs children. You can email privately for more info on the mini donkey [email protected]


----------



## Little Bit (Jul 21, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]Hi Joyce~[/SIZE]

I have been meaning to write to you and ask you how your little Jessie is doing with her *Magic Shoes*...haven't heard from you for awhile.

How is little Smurfette, too?

Janell


----------



## Sunseri Farms (Jul 21, 2005)

virginia said:


> Where are you located                                                /
> 429644[/snapback]
> ​


We are located in Louisiana!


----------



## Sunseri Farms (Jul 21, 2005)

Little Bit said:


> [SIZE=14pt]Hi Joyce~[/SIZE]
> I have been meaning to write to you and ask you how your little Jessie is doing with her *Magic Shoes*...haven't heard from you for awhile.
> 
> How is little Smurfette, too?
> ...


Hi Janell,

Jesse is doing o.k.. She has been resting a lot. Should she have to move fast, she will not run on that hoove. The owners waited a bit to long before doing any thing for her and the bone has a curve in it. I hope and pray it will straighten up a little.

Smurfette is great. Some one offered to buy her but they are not for sale (never).

They need special care.


----------



## Sunseri Farms (Jul 21, 2005)

TinyMiteVillage said:


> I will have a donkey ready to go in a couple of weeks, but would need to know where you are located and where he would be living and what type of shelter and facilities he would be living in. I also do therapy work with elderly patients, terminally ill children and special needs children. You can email privately for more info on the mini donkey
> 429911[/snapback]
> ​


I am in Louisiana and will do some traveling if not to far. I have friends in Dallas and can work things out with them if it is any where near them.

What a adorable Name for your farm. If you have any useful information please share it with me. I welcome all information.


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Jul 22, 2005)

We are located in Chatsworth Georgia in the north part of the state but could possibly arrange to meet somewhere if you were interested in the mini donkey.

I love to take my minis to visit at the nursing home. The residents really love it when they come to visit. We put tennis shoes on them and they walk the halls to visit with the patients in their rooms. We don't want to forget the ones who are bed bound and can not come out to see them. Popcorn walks on a seeing eye harness and it is great. He goes right up next to the wheelchairs with no problems and he is my 27 3/4 inch stud.

Sure feel free to email me with any questions anytime. I will help anyway I can.

[email protected]

Susan and the Tiny Mite Crew


----------



## Sunseri Farms (Jul 23, 2005)

TinyMiteVillage said:


> We are located in Chatsworth Georgia in the north part of the state but could possibly arrange to meet somewhere if you were interested in the mini donkey.
> I love to take my minis to visit at the nursing home. The residents really love it when they come to visit. We put tennis shoes on them and they walk the halls to visit with the patients in their rooms. We don't want to forget the ones who are bed bound and can not come out to see them. Popcorn walks on a seeing eye harness and it is great. He goes right up next to the wheelchairs with no problems and he is my 27 3/4 inch stud.
> 
> Sure feel free to email me with any questions anytime. I will help anyway I can.
> ...



Thank you for the information I will keep your e-mail address handy. The wee ones I have are two dwarf and I am trying them with the visits. They are a little scared at first. hoping everything works out well with them.

I'll let you know on the mini donkey.

Have a great day!

Joyce


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Jul 24, 2005)

I do not use my dwarfs to visit because their feet are too bad. One of them my husband did carry thru one day and that was our baby girl Pippa. But he said after that trip he was gonna have to build her a wagon because she got heavy in his arms...



.......lol.........but he carried her for each and everyone to see



, he did not leave anyone out......we had taken her for one of our dialysis patients to see. He knew we had gotten a new baby and I had told him I would bring her in for him to see. Well his health was slowly declining and 2 weeks after Pippa's visit he passed away



. But we have some great pics of him with Pippa on his bed with him



.

My other one I take is Popcorn, the donkey boys go but they go outside to visit, they have not ventured inside yet. They mostly do the outdoor visits. Like the alzheimers unit but we hope that will change soon and Bubba and Fred will join the ranks of Pippa and Popcorn and stroll down the halls.........




But they do other things beside visit the nursing as well.

But if you have any questions or I can help you just holler. It sounds like you are on the right path, keep up the good work..............


----------



## Leeana (Jul 25, 2005)

If only you had posted this sooner. There is a 3 month old paint Colt philly that my aunt just sold. It was a dwarf (only about 13inches high). It had a small facial disfugurement (bottom chin was longer then top by just a little). It was sold for $50. It would be perfect for peting zoo or something like that. I could try to track down the owners for you ..They were from Kentucky and came up here to get it for there GrandChild.


----------



## virginia (Jul 25, 2005)

lovecoco, I hope and pray I didn't read your post correctly. A 13" colt/filly Dwarf only 3 months old was taken as a PET to this womans grandkids. Does this woman have any idea on what it takes to raise a Dwarf. Outwardly the foal may only show an off jaw, but at that size, there is a lot of (NOT good stuff) going on inside. I may be jumping the gun here, but it sounds like a horror waiting to happen. A Dwarf is not a PET, it's small and cute but VERY Fragile and at only 3 months old is in serious danger. It needs expert care and knowledgable people to CARE for it, it is NOT a play toy.

Could you please find out more information on this Dwarf. I'd like to contact the person who bought the Dwarf and if not get it myself, maybe I will be able to educate her in caring for a Dwarf. I'm sure she would not want her grandkids to have a pet that will sicken and die without proper care.

Ginny StP


----------



## Sunseri Farms (Jul 26, 2005)

LoveCoco said:


> If only you had posted this sooner.  There is a 3 month old paint Colt philly that my aunt just sold.  It was a dwarf (only about 13inches high).  It had a small facial disfugurement (bottom chin was longer then top by just a little).  It was sold for $50.  It would be perfect for peting zoo or something like that.  I could try to track down the owners for you ..They were from Kentucky and came up here to get it for there GrandChild.
> 433171[/snapback]
> ​


I am sorry I missed your post. I am a bit slow and busy. You can e-mail me at [email protected] I really do thank you so much. If you know of any one selling or giving away dwarfs let me know. I know the special care they need. They have a vet check once a month or more if needed. They are on special supplements and several other things to help with normal living.

Not all dwarfs have bad hooves or over bites. Jesse one of my dwarfs has one bad hoove and she is wearing Magic shoes from Janell Jansen. These shoes are already making a difference. Thanks Janell!!!

Yes track down the lady and she if or when it becomes to much for her to contact you or myself.

Thanks,

Joyce


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Jul 28, 2005)

Yes by all means track them down and get in touch with one of us and we will help them out on educating or taking it in and caring for it. I have three dwarfs with another on the way and Kentucky is not that far from me.

If you get anymore please contact one of us by email or by phone. My email is [email protected] and my cell number is 1706-847-0200 and my home number is 1-706-625-4871 please by all means write them down for further use if needed for any dwarfs.

Thank you so much for telling us about the dwarf I am sure she did not know that at that age it has special needs. To me a dwarf is like a down syndrome child that must be with its parents 24/7. And once it is not nursing anymore then we become its parents and we take over its care 24/7. They are special little angels.

I hope to hear from you soon and can help you in anyway.


----------

